# Anyone know who these people are?



## Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

I just got a flier advertising a mixed art summer camp with 10 instructors.
Of particular interest to me are the following names in alpha order and as
listed in the promo materials:

Master Roger Agbulos
Punong Guro Steven K. Dowd
Professor Sultan Uddin

Any information availible on these guys?

Morgan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 27, 2006)

Roger Agbulos is a skilled practitioner of Lameco Eskrima.
Stephen K. Dowd does Arnis Balite and is the publisher of Eskrima Digest.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

